# 1 hour countdown until chrono trigger releases in AMerica!



## kevenka (Nov 25, 2008)

I was wondering, how many of you guys actually waited until the american release comes out? or did you guys actually just played a patched version of the japanese one?


----------



## m3rox (Nov 25, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> I was wondering, how many of you guys actually waited until the american release comes out? or did you guys actually just played a patched version of the japanese one?



XD

The Japanese version has English.


----------



## kevenka (Nov 25, 2008)

-.-
OMg...lol Well, either way, I am excited for the american one.
P.S. If the Japanese one has english, is it like a euro version where it has multi language in the game?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 25, 2008)

Nope it only has japanese and english. 
Depending on your flashcart you'll also need to patch it to prevent the freezing error.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 25, 2008)

yeah no ones that excited cuz we've been playing for a week already -.-
especially since this is a flashcart site and not a normal nds gaming forum

but. id be excited if the jap one didnt have english!


----------



## Banger (Nov 25, 2008)

I have not played the DS version yet but I will play it soonish. Maybe... I dunno.


----------



## kevenka (Nov 25, 2008)

Once the american version comes out...Chrono Trigger time!!


----------



## rcktstar (Nov 25, 2008)

so anyone know if its out yet on the roms  i soo wanna play


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 25, 2008)

the japanese version w/english has been out for a week.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 25, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> the japanese version w/english has been out for a week.


It's possible that the NA version has also Japanese.


----------



## Narin (Nov 25, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> Once the american version comes out...Chrono Trigger time!!


You won't be able to play it right away until a new piracy check fix is made for the US version. Otherwise the game will freeze due to the piracy checks Square added.


----------



## kevenka (Nov 25, 2008)

Darn it! makes sense though...


----------



## rcktstar (Nov 25, 2008)

nuuuuuuuuuuuu *dreams get crushed* i wanna play nao =(


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 25, 2008)

Play the Japanese version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 With the fix.


----------



## rcktstar (Nov 25, 2008)

call me racist but i wanna wait for the english one o_o


----------



## Narin (Nov 25, 2008)

rcktstar said:
			
		

> call me racist but i wanna wait for the english one o_o


The Japanese game contains both Japanese and English languages. Heck, the Japanese game contains the same translation/dialogue the English game uses.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't see what the big deal is, My settings were defaulted to English language as soon as I boot up the game.


----------



## rcktstar (Nov 25, 2008)

hmm the jap version doesnt mess around with the english versions online play does it ? might be a stupid question but my friend has the english one and i have the jap can i play over wifi with him ?


----------



## Warren_303 (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG 1 hour..... I'm counting the minutes. haha seriously


----------



## rcktstar (Nov 25, 2008)

lol its 2:13 am in New york i plan on staying up and doing my english paper and wait for CT !!!


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 25, 2008)

rcktstar said:
			
		

> lol its 2:13 am in New york i plan on staying up and doing my english paper and wait for CT !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raika (Nov 25, 2008)

No idea why people are so excited about chrono trigger, for me its overrated. >_>


----------



## Warren_303 (Nov 25, 2008)

I was trying to be sarcastic, as in "seriously" guys. I'm just givin you guys shit though.

I don't know what the fuss is either, I'm not too much into RPG's but I'll check it out.


----------



## kevenka (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok...Can someone care to explain why the japanese version is even considered a japanese version? When I started it up on my cyclod...it was only in english...Am I missing something? *I am not complaining but rather confused*


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 26, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> Ok...Can someone care to explain why the japanese version is even considered a japanese version? When I started it up on my cyclod...it was only in english...Am I missing something? *I am not complaining but rather confused*



it has japanese language inbuilt, and will load in japanese on a japanese DS


----------



## kevenka (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Magnus! That helps explain it


----------

